# Loss of appetite



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

I've got 7 months old female.She was never picky about food.Food was always disappearing from the bowl in seconds.She is on Purina Pro Plan LBP.We never had a problem with it:Her coat was nice,no itching,shiny,her body nice just right and stool firm and in right color.She's very energetic sometimes I would say to much  but 2 weeks ago She start being picky.Before I had to teach her command "leave it" first cause She will not let me put food in the bowl.Now She can stare at me and I can repeat few times "take it" and She will go whenever She wants.Right now I've put food in her bowl 20 minutes ago and She still didn't touch it 
I'm thinking about two option now: First going to store and trying different food(ex.Blue Buffalo) if this doesn't work going to vet and check for parasites or something.
Can you guys tell me what else I can think off??


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think it's unusual for a GSD to be a picky eater, but that doesn't mean you should search out what "tastes" good to her.

Instead, I'd research foods and buy the best you can afford. If she has not allergies etc... stick with it and she'll eat it. 

I do admit that sometimes I add a tidbit - like a bit of boiled egg or a sardine to jump start the appetite.

In the summer months my dogs eat less.


----------



## VDAL (Mar 3, 2011)

I know that this might sound funny but We gave her few times raw chicken breast so I thought that She figure it out different "flavors" then dry food so She probably think why I should eat it when they can give me some other, better stuff 
When I give her Kong filled with cherios, baby carrots(she loves these),treats,yogurt She would it fast.I'm not giving her to often so she doesn't get used to.


----------



## vhowell7 (Jul 4, 2011)

my dog is doing the same thing..used to scarf her food down, now she just sniffs it and walks away. If I add chicken she will just pick out the little chicken bits and leave the dry food behind. I have tried adding beef broth from food I made, and that helps a little....she is pretty scrawny anyways, and now she wont eat. No worms, she has been dewormed....


----------



## mnbue (Aug 18, 2011)

We had the same problem with our guy at one point. When we got him home from the breeder, he wouldn't eat with much enthusiasm, and it lasted a lot longer than we expected. After about a week, I started to worry he wasn't getting enough, and contacted the breeder. He suggested that he might have been expected to be "off his food" for a bit, but that now we were creating the problem ourselves by trying to coax him to eat. He suggested putting the food down, then taking it away 5 min later, not to be returned until the next meal time. Although I felt more than a little mean (and worried that I'd end up starving my own pup), I did this for about a day and a half, and finally he started chowing down with purpose, as soon as I gave him his food (and permission, of course!). Best advice I'd ever gotten...

Of course that's all assuming you're sure she's just being fussy. If you haven't been pandering to her by mixing in extras, that might not be the case...and I'd rule out illness etc if that seems a possibility.


----------

